# Glue for guitar body/pickup cavity and for the nut



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay, I did use the search function and just for this section, but got this response:


> The following words are either very common, too long, or too short and were not included in your search


So here's the question-
On my Les Paul copy I need to add some wood where the screw holes are to hold on the pickup rings. Over the years the wood has been damaged by removing and replacing the pickups (When I was younger and the guitar was new, this was a fascination for me, and at every string change I removed them, and sometimes flipped them around, took off the covers, replaced the covers, showed other what it looked like, etc.

So over the years the top was damaged (There is a veneer on it as well.)

Now I want to glue some wood in the cavities where the pickup rings go to strengthen it. I also have a new nut to put on it as well.

What sort of glue would work best?


I do have some Tite Bond my Dad gave me for some other wood I needed to glue, and I also have some Gorilla Glue.

Would one of these be best?
I've heard many good thing about Tite Bond--but thought I'd run it by here first.

My searching didn't find any relevant threads.

Thanks.

I'm hoping to get some time to be able to finish this soon, so many things keep popping up.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

so the holes are striped & you are filling in holes where the pickup screws go you could use tight bond & try a peice of a tooth pick or shave down a wooden match or if you want something quicker setting try anykind of super glue you got kickin around even a bit of sawdust mixed with glue pushed in the hole then screw your screw back in before it sets up ,as for the nut a dab of super glue


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks, but it's more than the holes--it's not serious structural damage, but it does mean the pickups could come loose.

I'll go with the tite bond and I think I have some superglue around here somewhere for the nut.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

It may help to post a pic. If you have body erosion of the cavity walls, you may need to have a clean re-routing, and a full plugging, and fresh rout to the size done instead.


kqoct I actually sound like I know what I said there!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I considered that, but I don't think it needs it, just some new wood and new pilot holes. The cavity walls are fine.

I'm going to try that first.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

"D

Hole repair is usually easy to do. Lots of people do the "match stick". Sometimes the match sticks are too soft and will pull or strip. What I have learned is that no matter what you do use to plug the hole, make sure it is softer than the walls of the hole. I used oak once in pine I think (gahh lets just say thats what I did >.< memories are too far back) but what is important in the memory was the screw sliding sideways and chewing up the side wood and not even touching the plug. :/ I think I was 12 or so at the time.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks.

I have some mahogany that might work.
I have some softwood I tried before, but it didn't hold the screw.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Your saying it's a LP copy... so it the mahogany doesn't work out...and extreme fix would be to drill a 3/8" hole and use a 3/8" plug cutter to cut an piece to fit in it. 
Also if you expect to be removing things a lot in the future you might consider threaded inserts. 

All of the above is pretty extreme ...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I doubt I'll be messing with it much once the new pickups are in.

I learned my lesson about taking it apart & putting it back together, etc.

As I have limited aptitude for tools, I now only do what I have to.
I can adjust a truss rod, and use a screw driver, but I try not to do that much.

Thanks,


----------

